# Dish On-Line Guide Channel



## sulu600 (Apr 15, 2003)

I am on my third Vip 922 and noticed that when I go to Dish-Online, along with my local Louisville, KY stations, I have stations listed from about 4 different parts of the country, many are on channels that are not available in this area. For example, Channel 5, which in not an active channel in the Louisville MSA, shows up as NBC KSNV, Fox KVVU, and PBS KNPB. Makes it very hard to scroll through all the odd channels to find what you are looking for. Anyone know of a way to make them go away? Does this mean that this receiver has been activated in three or more other areas, and returned?

Steve


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Those channels are locals out of Las Vegas and Reno, respectively. If the 922 was just activated, it may take a day or two for all the updates to be downloaded to the receiver. Please let me know if you continue to have this problem. If so, I will need for you to PM your account information to me so I can check on this issue further. Thanks.



sulu600 said:


> I am on my third Vip 922 and noticed that when I go to Dish-Online, along with my local Louisville, KY stations, I have stations listed from about 4 different parts of the country, many are on channels that are not available in this area. For example, Channel 5, which in not an active channel in the Louisville MSA, shows up as NBC KSNV, Fox KVVU, and PBS KNPB. Makes it very hard to scroll through all the odd channels to find what you are looking for. Anyone know of a way to make them go away? Does this mean that this receiver has been activated in three or more other areas, and returned?
> 
> Steve


----------

